# ECG Game



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

We've been playing around with this Nobel Prize "ECG Game". 

Enjoy!!!  I ended up yelling at it, but not in a bad way I suppose.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2010)

It hurt my eyes with how fast the monitor was going.. made every one look like SVT until I paused it >_<


Pretty simple game at that though, as long as you already know how to do 12-leads.  4/4 first time


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It hurt my eyes with how fast the monitor was going.. made every one look like SVT until I paused it >_<
> 
> 
> Pretty simple game at that though, as long as you already know how to do 12-leads.  4/4 first time



Yeah.... we couldn't figure out how to pause it. It made things interesting.


----------



## viccitylifeguard (May 29, 2010)

this ones  not too bad   easier  on the eyes  for sure  
http://www.skillstat.com/ECG_Sim_demo.html


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

Pretty cool.

And ah, skillstat  I spent many a night in medic school playing with that


----------



## citizensoldierny (May 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> And ah, skillstat  I spent many a night in medic school playing with that



Just finished cardiology/ACLS for my EMT-CC class and I can honestly say I spent hours on the six second ECG simulator. Still do when I'm bored as it's still a challenge to increase my interpretation to time ratio.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 30, 2010)

The only problem with the Six Second EKG Quiz is that they only have one tracing of each rhythm.  After a bit, you begin to identify the rhythm visually and associate it with what it is, rather than actually analyzing and interpreting it.  A few of my classmates made the mistake of comparing strips to those in their book instead of analyzing and well... they aren't my classmates anymore!


----------



## citizensoldierny (May 30, 2010)

I memorized the rules too, but it is  fun  nonetheless.


----------

